# New knives and some polishing.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I haven't seen a lot of activity here in this section.

I just polished a TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T with some of that new Schwartz 3.2 million grit nanodiamond slurry. The edge is too dangerous to even touch, even using the old three-finger "tickle the dragon" technique. This edge bites into your fingerprints immediately.

I also splurged and got myself a new Emerson-Protech automatic "Tuxedo" model in CQC7. Both the belly bevel and the tanto bevel and quite sharp, they might just need a polish.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hell yah, I like that man. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I also took another Mil-Spie 3.5T and put a 300,000 grit edge on it for daily use. I haven't used it much, but I have used it as an EDC for almost a month. The fit and finish is first rate, and how they make a knife with a cobalt steel blade for the price astounds me.

With one of TOPS carbon steel fixed C.A.T. knives (I have two of them) and this folder, (also using a well appointed BOB) I believe I could easily make the "72 hour window" for most survival situations.


----------

